

IndexTank replace companies with Compatible API - JohnGolt

On April 10th 2012 IndexTank will shut down their servers. 
I suggest to build a list of IndexTank compatible API companies.<p>Open Source Version: https://github.com/linkedin/indextank-engine<p>Searchify: http://www.searchify.com/ (Running the full open sourced IndexTank Search as a Service API)<p>IndexDen: http://indexden.com/ (IndexTank Compatible API - builded on top of Sphinx Search)<p>HoundSleuth: http://www.houndsleuth.com/ (IndexTank Compatible API)<p>IndexTanktoGO: http://launch.indextanktogo.com/ (IndexTank Compatible API)<p>Probably some more companies should be mentioned here.
======
jnorthrop
I've been using Searchify since early beta and it's been rock solid. All I
needed to do for our indexes was change the URL and key and it just worked. If
you were happy with IndexTank you should be just as happy with Searchify.

